# What's the best full-face helmet?



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,
I am looking to get a full faced helmet. Which is the lightest, most breathable one out there? Preferably not with a bunch of loud, stupid graphics on it. I am getting it for learning to dirt jump, competing in SuperD races, and next year will be getting into downhill racing.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Hello,
I don't know if it's the lightest or most breathable, but the Met Parachute has chin protection but is not restrictive at all.

I paid about the equivalent of US $130 or so.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Specialized Deviant- light, lots of vents. Some subdued colour choices.


----------



## rmtks (Nov 4, 2006)

*lightest dh helmet*



santacruzchick said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to get a full faced helmet. Which is the lightest, most breathable one out there? Preferably not with a bunch of loud, stupid graphics on it. I am getting it for learning to dirt jump, competing in SuperD races, and next year will be getting into downhill racing.


MET armadillo one sale right now for about 120 GBP plus s/h
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25068


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

The Deviant is your best bet, I use one for shuttle and park days. The MET semi-full face helmets are not up to US safety codes so they cannot be purchased here.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Fox Rampage is a good affordable helmet that doesn't have screaming graphics. Probably not the lightest though. Check for '07 designs on sale.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

santacruzchick said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to get a full faced helmet. Which is the lightest, most breathable one out there?


 Probably the TLD D2 Composite Chito Helmet. Super light, great fitting, and meets an encyclopedia of safety standards. That or the Deviant, perhaps.

Though I can't help you with the crazy graphics part--really should not matter anyway, fit is more important that how you look when you are sliding face first down the hill.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

remember, its all about how you look at the TOP of the hill. And if you don't have loud graphics that say "i'm cool" you aint worth snot. 

just kidding of course, but I would get a full face with proper protection over something that is slightly lighter then other stuff. Doesn't do much good (especially if you get a big confidence boost out of it and then crash and it doesn't do jack!) if it doesn't work. 

Heres a quick rundown of the safety standards - there are better out there, but for bicycling purposes this is decent.

SNELL: Do not get this. This is for repeated high speed motorcycle accidents. They use an extremely hard shell for these, which is designed to crush under very high pressures/speeds. Not 5-30, where the majority of crashes take place (especially since most are closer to 5-10) 

DOT: Getting better. They tend to be heavier, and more importantly they're the MX/motorcycle standard. These are burly ass helmets meant to protect your dome. However, like snell, they're designed for higher speed impacts then your average bicyclist is going. You're much more likely to get a concussion from the harder foam they use in these helmets, since they're designed around 30-60 (give or take. they'll give you a bigger range) but not the slower speeds that you normally fall when on a bike doing intense downhill. You see lots of DH'ers use these because they want the best protection. Its debateable, of course, that these do offer better protection for the type of impacts you see on a mountain bike, but you can be pretty sure that this helmet is not going to fail on you when you need it there for you. 

ATSM: This is the best standard (I'm biased I guess, mostly because its designed intent fits my riding style) for mountain biking. You're seeing more and more helmets with this standard lately, (giro remedy, 661 evolution, fox rampage, and plenty others) and basically its designed for the type of impact you would face while bicycling. Slower speed falls (0-30mph) etc. 

If you care to read more in depth stuff about this, I can hook you up to a linky, but for basics, I would stick with either a DOT or ATSM standard helmet, nothing less or more.


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Its hard to define most breatheable....i guess its just like shopping for tires...you look for the one that LOOKS like it has the most aggressive tread patterns (in this case with the most air holes)

Lightness you cant beat carbon fiber...but dont forget that after one crash carbon is extremely unlikely to be able to take another


----------



## hpantier (May 26, 2004)

vote number 2 for the rampage - i picked mine up at pricepoint.com - '07 model and it was under 80 bucks and i really dig it.


----------



## imprezagm4 (Nov 11, 2007)

Giro Remedy is awesome...


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm really happy with my Giro Remedy. You can find great deals on 2007 models. Got mine at pricepoint earlier this year for hella cheap. Was like $60, but they are now back up to the $80 range for a 2007 model. Still, well worth it.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Ive been looking for an AM helmet with a removable chin gaurd. I know the Met Parachute , Cratoni Mainac and Casco Viper dont meet US standards. But are they unsafe?


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

savagemann said:


> I'm really happy with my Giro Remedy. You can find great deals on 2007 models. Got mine at pricepoint earlier this year for hella cheap. Was like $60, but they are now back up to the $80 range for a 2007 model. Still, well worth it.


how is it as far as breathing goes? close to a good quality XC helmet?


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I used it on a nice little 10 mile AM ride which had a bit of uphill to it. Had about1500 feet of climbing wearing it the whole time.
Towards the top of each long grind, breathing was a little restricted. A couple times I stopped at the top and lifted the helmet to catch my breath. But bear in mind I am in terrible shape, and most people would prolly not have any problems.
Never noticed any venting/breathing problems unless I was gasping for dear life.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

If you're serious about downhill racing there is only one helmet to consider - TLD. And do yourself a favor and post questions like these in the downhill forum and not here in the all mtn forum. Some of the suggestions here could cost you dearly; read the helmet ratings and you'll begin to understand. The cheaper "airy" helmets are fine for all mtn and light freeride but for racing/serious downhill, FF helmets are one area where you do NOT want to skimp or bargain hunt!!!

My 2 cents,

G MAN


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Better off bargain hunting rather than not buying one at all though!


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

William42 said:


> Heres a quick rundown of the safety standards - there are better out there, but for bicycling purposes this is decent.
> 
> SNELL: Do not get this. This is for repeated high speed motorcycle accidents. They use an extremely hard shell for these, which is designed to crush under very high pressures/speeds. Not 5-30, where the majority of crashes take place (especially since most are closer to 5-10)


Uh... No. Helmet standards are a little more complex than you seem to imply. For instance, there are about 15 separate Snell standards, 4 of which are for bicycles and at least 3 of which are for motorcycles. The Spec Deviant is compliant with both Snell 95a and CSPC. Snell 95a is fine.

There is a quick primer here: http://www.helmets.org/standard.htm


----------



## Chris9702l (May 12, 2004)

*MET Parachute*

The MET Parachute is plenty safe. It's the same type of helmet as the Switchblade used to be. It is fine for all day aggressive cross country and trail riding.

They don't sell it in the US because they don't want to be with the liability issues. You have stupid people out there who will be using this for full blown downhill. Then they crash, hurt themselves and sue because the helmet didn't protect them.

These types of helmets are one hit wonders! They will save your bacon for one crash and then need to be replaced. And they may not fully protect you. Last year I took an endo into some rocks. I still resulted on a cut on my lip and face but if it hadn't been for the helmet I would have been in the hospital with a bunch of missing teeth.

Chris


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Chris. I'm not looking for a DH helmet. Just a good AM one.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

fiveo said:


> Thanks Chris. I'm not looking for a DH helmet. Just a good AM one.


Shouldn't matter. A good full face is a good full face, no matter what kind of riding you are doing.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Has anyone here in the US ever ordered from Chain Reaction in the UK? Do they ship to here?


----------



## rmtks (Nov 4, 2006)

*us order*



fiveo said:


> Has anyone here in the US ever ordered from Chain Reaction in the UK? Do they ship to here?


it took 4 or 5 days for my order to arrive for the cheaper shipping option


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Let us not forget fit....

IMHO, fit is most critical for the protection you are seeking. Not all melons are the same. My watermelon fit well under a Remedy (you're pumpkin may not). I've tried others that are cooler and lighter, but much less comfortable. Heat is much more tolerable than pressure-point headaches.

I'd suggest a trip to a couple of your LBS's for this one. It may cost you a bit more, but at least you'll use it more.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Remedy. The holes in the Deviant are way too big, looks weak. The Remedy has great cooling and fits great.

I had a Bellistic but for some reason it pinched my left ear. That along with the non-removable liner caused me to upgrade to the Remedy and I'm happy I did.

The Remedy comes in flat black and 'titanium' (grey) color, both very low-key.


----------



## cooljavy (Mar 28, 2008)

fiveo said:


> Ive been looking for an AM helmet with a removable chin gaurd. I know the Met Parachute , Cratoni Mainac and Casco Viper dont meet US standards. But are they unsafe?


I was in the same situation as you a few months back. I was going to buy one of these helmets you mention, but tried a S Deviant and it felt perfect. I have been riding one ever since. It is a great light weight full face for aggressive riding, but NOT sturdy enough for DH.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

Spec. Deviant. I just bought the carbon model. Love it. Light, cool (er). Cool looks with checkerflag graphics. Like the OP i'm not into the flashy, splash design graphics. So, if it fits right, is cool, and cool looking, I'll wear it. Wearing it=safety. Expensive? Yes, but again, worth it because I like it and will wear it.


----------



## V2PRODUCTS (Aug 12, 2008)

I liked the fit and look of the remedy so that is the one i went with. PLUS the LBS matched the internet prices. So it was a win win.


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

^^

Oo goodie....ill prolly try a couple out
the specialized deviant looks solid


----------



## emsman1 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a good sized melon. I'm well within the size limits for the Giro Remedy Large. I tried it on and it squeezed my cheeks something crazy. Any suggestions for a different helmet? Fox Rampage? THE?


----------



## mcflan (Feb 5, 2008)

Rider Preference. Everyone has a different noggin.


----------



## emsman1 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know - looking for one with a wider cheek area than the Giro Remedy. Same price range.


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

I had a Remedy and it was cool. Tried the Deviant too. I picked up a Bell Bellistic from Performance last week and was impressed with how light it was, how well it fit, and it was only $50. This helmet seems to get overlooked a lot but I'm not sure. why. I even painted it to match my bike.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

+1 vote for Remedy. Fits my head good. Comfortable when you smack into something and breathes nice when your noggin is fuming steam.


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

rmtks said:


> MET armadillo one sale right now for about 120 GBP plus s/h
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25068


i'm torn between this and the Giro REmedy CF at £140.....

anyone used the armadillo? Sounds perfect for the mix of xc, freeride, dirtjumps, dh i do......


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you check THE helmets? I'd say they're on par with TLDs and not quite as expensive. http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/s-339-helmets.aspx?mid=243


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Performance has Bellistics on sale for Labor Day for $30. Not a bad demo program and you get to keep it!


----------

